

Introducing the Elephant Curve - bigstorm
http://gregluck.com/blog/archives/2010/10/introducing-the-elephant-curve/

======
jpablo
_In the book a boa constrictor swallows an elephant. The silhouette of the boa
then becomes an elephant curve._

That doesn't actually happens in the book. The image is just creative drawing
by the narrator but most people thinks of it as a hat. Only the Little Prince
recognized it immediately as a elephant inside a boa constrictor.

------
Tichy
"Though I did not read the book at school"

A lot of people actually read that book voluntarily, outside of school :-)

~~~
uros643
<http://wikilivres.info/wiki/The_Little_Prince>

------
nkassis
I don't get it? All I see is a hat.

------
pohl
A day's-worth of elphant-curve traffic is done not when there are no more
visitors to arrive, but when there are no more visitors to leave.

